# Used his pool as a frisbee....



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's video proof. Apologies for the messy porch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qeX4lvNvp0&list=UU5AYu0sdC3NxMM_giPCbITw


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The Dutchman Rules!!!
Actually, that is pretty innovative.


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

He provides us endless entertainment!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG. Too funny. Dancer's could learn from him on how not to get dizzy.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Good job Dutch. Absolutely hilarious. So that´s why Dutch doesn´t have a pool anymore. I was waiting for that spinning to take on and the pool flying over the fence to next door neighbour. Sorry, I guess you wouldn´t have like that.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

They do find ways to entertain themselves!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Too funny. He reminds me of the guys in track and field doing the discus throw where they turn round and round before letting it go.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dutch, you're a riot. I honestly don't think I've seen a dog have more with a pool before. 

I have a feeling my boy would probably do the same thing........


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny. Thanks it's been a long day & I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a funny and cute video of Dutch and his pool! Loved it!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This cracked me up. Dutch is pretty creative!


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

That is one funny video. Thanks to Dutch for the wonderful laugh today.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I bet he slept well that night!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

bondeandeebowl said:


> Here's video proof. Apologies for the messy porch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qeX4lvNvp0&list=UU5AYu0sdC3NxMM_giPCbITw


That's hilarious! Bright boy to be able to figure that out


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I love his look at the end of the video "this is where you wanted the pool, right Mom"!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

...and that is why Ginger no longer has a pool. ;-)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome video. Has *alphadude* seen it yet? I am wondering what he thinks Ax would do with that pool!!! Could he throw it farther than Dutch could?

NewfieMom


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fun video! Dutch is certainly telling that pool what for!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot!!!!!!! We had the same problem with Buddy, until we got him a Mr. Turtle sandbox. It has rounded edges so they can't chew it or pick it up. Trust me he has tried but Mr. Turtle held "his ground".


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

janababy said:


> What a hoot!!!!!!! We had the same problem with Buddy, until we got him a Mr. Turtle sandbox. It has rounded edges so they can't chew it or pick it up. Trust me he has tried but Mr. Turtle held "his ground".


Maybe Dutch will get a Mr. Turtle sandbox next! He would love a designated digging area....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Made me laugh so hard, especially the when he went round and round! Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

lol...lol....lol.......great video Dutch!!!!!


----------

